

Amazon Should Buy Twitter - flashinfremont
http://www.startupwhisperer.com/2009/03/should-amazon-buy-twitter.html

======
tonystubblebine
I think Comcast should buy Twitter as part of putting together a massive
information database about their customers in preparation for taking on
Google's ad platform.

This is my pet outlandish theory, so bear with me.

Few people seem to thinks Google can be knocked off their perch, and the
people that do seem to have no imagination, trying to take them head on. Yahoo
practically went out of business fighting this battle through Search.

But really you need two things, which could come in many forms. You need data,
which Google gets through search, and you need reach, which Google also gets
by being the primary search engine.

Comcast has both in spades. They have television viewing data. They have phone
data. They have browsing data. Buying twitter would give them data on what
you're doing around town.

They also have reach because they are the company servicing your home phone,
your tv, and your internet (well, mine at least). Imagine if television ads
were specifically targeted to you?

While they're at it, they should also buy a financial company like Wesabe so
that they could track how ads effected your spending.

